# How I cut my bands!



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

A tutorial on how I cut my bands!

[sharedmedia=videos:videos:100]


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

That's... not a great way to cut bands......


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry to say my friend..Not to bash you in any way..In my opinion is to buy.. a self healing cutting mat..rotary cutter ..a straight edge

have a good stainless steel rule for measuring...But maybe you do not want to make a investment for quality tools to do a

better job of making band sets.....Best to you..You do what will work best for you...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Right now I have no other choice ,until I can buy a cutting set from Wal-Mart!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

I'm working on getting one!


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

They are better ways thats all im saying lol !


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

-_-I know ,you could say I do it like Rufus Hussey


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd say you're in a league of your own, crypter.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Whatever keeps you shooting Crypter27! You are a unique with your methods.


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks :wave: :wave:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Sorry OP, but this is band AID!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

:werd:I'm aware


----------

